# iCloud Photos, taille en local sur le mac



## Patrick Bernier (23 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai 100Go de photos sur mon Mac, dans l'application Photos, 
Je viens d'ouvrir un compte iCloud pour y synchroniser ces photos.
Une fois synchronisées, est-ce que la librairie de photos (sur le Mac, dans Photos) pèsera toujours 100Go ? un peu moins ? ou beaucoup moins ? dans quelle proportion d'après votre expérience ?
Merci,


----------



## ericse (23 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,
Pareil sauf si tu active "Optimiser le stockage" dans les Préf, auquel cas ce sera 'optimisé' suivant la place restante sur ton disque local, mais aucun moyen de savoir de combien


----------



## Patrick Bernier (23 Juin 2022)

oui si j'active cette option, mais justement j'aurais aimé savoir combien... 
Qu'entends-tu par "suivant la place restante sur ton disque local" ? S'il ne reste que très peu de place, la bibliothèque en local s'adapte ? 
Selon moi d'après lecture de l'aide Apple, les images sont stockées dans iCloud en haute résolution. En local (Mac, iPhone, iPad), ce sont des versions lights (comme des "aperçus" dans Lightroom), qui pèsent donc bien moins. A l'ouverture de la photo en revanche, on télécharge la version 1:1.
Est-ce une erreur d'interprétation ?
A défaut, en utilisant un iPhone de 64Go, comment je pourrais accéder aux 100Go de photos stockées sur iCloud ?
Je ne pige pas...


----------



## ericse (24 Juin 2022)

Patrick Bernier a dit:


> A défaut, en utilisant un iPhone de 64Go, comment je pourrais accéder aux 100Go de photos stockées sur iCloud ?


Si l'option est activée, l'appareil (Mac ou iPhone) garde les photos qu'il peut compte tenu de la place disponible. Si tu lui demande d'en afficher une qu'il n'a pas en local, il va la télécharger, quitte à virer une autre moins utile pour faire de la place.

Pense que de la mémoire vide c'est de la mémoire gâchée, l'OS est conçu pour ne pas gâcher de mémoire


----------



## Patrick Bernier (24 Juin 2022)

Donc tant qu'il y a de la place, il conserve. 
Si le disque fait 1To, la bibliothèque 100Go : toutes les photos sont conservées en local, à l'identique de ce qui se trouve sur iCloud. 
Si le disque fait 100Go, la bibliothèque 100Go : l'OS ne gardera ce qu'il peut. Ajoute t'il alors des photos "jusqu'à ras bord" ou bien il garde un espace disque disponible au bon fonctionnement ? Comment est-ce calculé ? 
Si l'OS n'a pas pu garder toutes les photos faute de place, comment apparaissent-elles à l'écran ? S'agit 'il d'un "aperçu" ultra léger malgré tout suffisant pour voir de quoi il s'agit (comme avec Lightroom, avec les aperçus de différentes qualités) ?
Si la totalité du disque est occupée, notamment par Photos, comment je peux faire pour libérer de l'espace si j'ai besoin de place pour autre chose ?
Beaucoup de questions, mais je n'ai eu de réponse en regardant les aides et tutos un peu partout !
Merci


----------



## ericse (24 Juin 2022)

Patrick Bernier a dit:


> Donc tant qu'il y a de la place, il conserve.
> Si le disque fait 1To, la bibliothèque 100Go : toutes les photos sont conservées en local, à l'identique de ce qui se trouve sur iCloud.
> Si le disque fait 100Go, la bibliothèque 100Go : l'OS ne gardera ce qu'il peut. Ajoute t'il alors des photos "jusqu'à ras bord" ou bien il garde un espace disque disponible au bon fonctionnement ? Comment est-ce calculé ?


L'OS "optimise" selon ses envies, tu n'a aucun moyen de savoir exactement sur quel critère.



Patrick Bernier a dit:


> Si l'OS n'a pas pu garder toutes les photos faute de place, comment apparaissent-elles à l'écran ? S'agit 'il d'un "aperçu" ultra léger malgré tout suffisant pour voir de quoi il s'agit (comme avec Lightroom, avec les aperçus de différentes qualités) ?


Oui



Patrick Bernier a dit:


> Si la totalité du disque est occupée, notamment par Photos, comment je peux faire pour libérer de l'espace si j'ai besoin de place pour autre chose ?


Tu fais ce que tu as à faire sans te préoccuper de la place libre, et en général ça se passe bien   



Patrick Bernier a dit:


> Beaucoup de questions, mais je n'ai eu de réponse en regardant les aides et tutos un peu partout !


Les OS sont de plus en plus intelligents et de plus en plus là pour aider l'utilisateur, même si l'on comprends de moins en moins comment ils le font.


----------



## Patrick Bernier (24 Juin 2022)

Merci Ericse, au final, l'utilisateur ne sait pas comment grand chose (niveau de compression pour photos, vidéo, gestion de l'espace restant,...), voilà pourquoi je ne trouve aucune info là dessus...
Je reviens ceci dit sur ma question : si les photos en local occupent tout l'espace disque, car la place est dispo pour ça, comment je fais pour importer de nouvelles données (par exemple, un film), sur mon disque ? ou pour garder simplement de l'espace disque libre, par confort et sécurité ?
Merci !


----------



## ericse (24 Juin 2022)

Patrick Bernier a dit:


> au final, l'utilisateur ne sait pas comment grand chose (niveau de compression pour photos, vidéo, gestion de l'espace restant,...), voilà pourquoi je ne trouve aucune info là dessus...


Oui, c'est de plus en plus comme au restaurant : si tu veux tout comprendre il faut faire l'école hotelière, mais sinon il faut juste apprécier d'être servi et de bien manger   



Patrick Bernier a dit:


> Je reviens ceci dit sur ma question : si les photos en local occupent tout l'espace disque, car la place est dispo pour ça, comment je fais pour importer de nouvelles données (par exemple, un film), sur mon disque ?


Tu le copies et tu espère que macOS fera de la place assez vite en effaçant les fichiers qu'il sait pouvoir retrouver sur iCloud en cas de besoin plus tard.



Patrick Bernier a dit:


> ou pour garder simplement de l'espace disque libre, par confort et sécurité ?


Tu achètes un disque plus grand


----------



## Patrick Bernier (24 Juin 2022)

Sans faire d'école hôtelière, je sais comment fonctionne sous Lightroom un aperçu dynamique, un aperçu 1:1, un aperçu standard à différentes résolutions, le poids d'une photo, de la photothèque globale, etc etc. 
Merci quand même,
Si quelqu'un a des infos plus précises, je suis preneur,


----------



## ericse (24 Juin 2022)

Désolé c'est parfois difficile de deviner le niveau d'information attendu de l'autre coté de l'écran   

iCloud Photo en mode "Optimiser le stockage" fonctionne comme un cache LRU des données présentes sur iCloud, mais Apple n'explique pas avec quel algorithme d'optimisation, d'ou l'impossibilité de répondre plus précisément à tes questions. 
Mais si quelqu'un en sait plus je serait ravi de m'instruire  








						Cache (computing) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Patrick Bernier (25 Juin 2022)

oui c'est tout le problème a priori : "Apple n'explique pas avec quel algorithme d'optimisation",
Merci


----------



## iBaby (29 Juin 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Les OS sont de plus en plus intelligents et de plus en plus là pour aider l'utilisateur, même si l'on comprends de moins en moins comment ils le font.


Je vais l’encadrer celle-là !
Merci.
En plus, c’est vrai. Mais dans le « on », on est nombreux. Et le temps que les OS le comprennent, il faudra que quelqu’un le leur explique.


----------

